# See the Sea San Diego 2 BR ocean view on the beach



## chemteach (Jun 19, 2014)

This is available 7/3 to 7/10 - Thursday to Thursday

On Mission Beach, ocean view 2 BR $700

This is a TWO bedroom unit.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 19, 2014)

I was really hoping it was a 7 bedroom unit.


----------



## chemteach (Jun 19, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I was really hoping it was a 7 bedroom unit.



OOPS!!  Can't seem to edit the title…


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2014)

Click edit - advanced edit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missmouse (Jun 19, 2014)

I am very interested in this rental. I will PM you or feel free to PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 19, 2014)

chemteach said:


> This is available 7/3 to 7/10 - Thursday to Thursday
> 
> On Mission Beach, ocean view 2 BR $700



How many BRs?  Maybe it is a 0.7 BR (or an efficiency) ??


----------



## cxr (Jun 20, 2014)

whats the name of the complex so I can goggle it?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 20, 2014)

cxr said:


> whats the name of the complex so I can goggle it?



Uh, it's in the headline. See The Sea.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 20, 2014)

Is this still available?



chemteach said:


> This is available 7/3 to 7/10 - Thursday to Thursday
> 
> On Mission Beach, ocean view 2 BR $700
> 
> This is a TWO bedroom unit.


----------



## chemteach (Jun 21, 2014)

Still available


----------



## sandovalet (Jun 22, 2014)

sent you a pm let me know if its still available


thanks


----------



## chemteach (Jun 25, 2014)

This is still available.


----------

